# STOLEN GUNS Iowa



## copperhead (Mar 3, 2013)

Posting on multiple forums and sites.

I am sick, I came home tonight to find someone had kicked in my front door. Substantial reward.

410 Remington 870 Wingmaster #X241411H. New In Box. Green box.

10 Browning Gold Light #03233MY112 New Mossy Oak Breakup 28" Barrel with NEW Boyt Gun Case with extra barrel sleeve on side of case.

2 - Thompson Center Encore Black Powder with Stainless Steel barrels.

I am hoping that they can be found or recovered. Call the Linn County Sheriffs Office at 319-892-6100 Case #20155077. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I take it these guns were not in a safe? Why not if you valued them?

Let that be a lesson to the rest of you, pretty gun cabinets are not a safe place to keep your fire arms.

 Al


----------

